# One way to save at gas pump



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I have not used debit card to buy gas before until I had quit using Uber/Lyft driver apps. 

Every time a dasher go to gas station, the dasher can pay less per gallon to refuel their tanks using DasherDirect debit Visa card than credit card users.

I did not know how to get gas stations/pumps offer cash/debit at lower prices until one day, I found that debit card users have to go inside the store to get debit card authorized by cashier(s) before pumping gas.

Quit the dangerous jobs of ferrying Uber/Lyft riders and work with Dash, I learned something new of how debit card can be used in consumers business in America.


----------

